# Not Enough HDD Space? [Ubuntu]



## x-anubis-x (Jun 29, 2011)

So I just set up my new computer yesterday and I went to install Ubuntu 11.04 64bit via USB (and CD) but each time it says that I don't have the 4.6GB of free space when the HDD is a brand new 500GB one.  To make sure that this was an Ubuntu problem, I installed Windows 7 32bit and it installed fine, recognizing all 500GB of the HDD.  Any thoughts on what the problem could be?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 29, 2011)

are you customizing the space?


----------



## x-anubis-x (Jun 29, 2011)

What do you mean?  I haven't done any customization to my knowledge.  All I'm trying to do is boot into Ubuntu using a USB and then selecting 'Install to HDD'.  It lets me pick my language and then where it lists off some requirements (4.6GB HDD free space, plugged in, ect, ect) the one about the HDD space doesn't have a check mark next to it and I can't continue with the install.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 29, 2011)

x-anubis-x said:


> What do you mean?  I haven't done any customization to my knowledge.  All I'm trying to do is boot into Ubuntu using a USB and then selecting 'Install to HDD'.  It lets me pick my language and then where it lists off some requirements (4.6GB HDD free space, plugged in, ect, ect) the one about the HDD space doesn't have a check mark next to it and I can't continue with the install.



try and edit it and point it to the right HDD


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 29, 2011)

sounds to me like it wants to install it to your USB drive instead.


----------



## x-anubis-x (Jun 29, 2011)

Thats what I thought too, but if I go into a Live CD, it says I have like 3GB of free space and my USB is only 1GB....so I don't know what thats all about.

How would I go about editing it to make it point to the right HDD?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 29, 2011)

hrm, well it should detect your internal hdd. did you go into your bios to make sure it is hooked up properly?


----------



## x-anubis-x (Jun 29, 2011)

Windows installed fine so it should be, right?  As far as I know the bios lists the HDD correctly and it should be connected right.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 29, 2011)

their should be a customize or edit button on the ubuntu install that will allow you to change things


----------



## x-anubis-x (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm not seeing anything like that :/.  Could Ubuntu be having trouble because the HDD is connected through a SATA 3.0 cable?  I started another Live CD and went into the disk utility and it doesn't even list the HDD.  For some reason its not detecting it at all...


EDIT: Ok, so I unplugged the HDD from the SATA 3 port and plugged it into the SATA 2 port and everything is fine.  Installation went smoothly.  Thanks!


----------



## Apharas (Jul 5, 2011)

Once you boot into the LiveCD the X: drive takes over as the system drive and that is all RAM and has nothing to do with your USB Drive thus the 3GB of available space.  Since I see your last edit says it appears to be a SATA3/SATA2 controller issues could you please list your MB/PROC/SATA Controller if not onboard.  

Also you if you want to try using that HD on the SATA3 port, you could try changing the Hard Drive Mode in BIOS from IDE to ACHI as this is a know issue.  You might get better speed from the SATA3 ports of course but speed test results on a number of mechanical drives have not produced much difference either way.

--
A


----------



## sesshomaru (Jul 26, 2011)

i have this problem, but with me, i format ust with Fat32 and boot successfully again. i hope it help you.


----------

